# anastrozle question



## ACP (Oct 7, 2019)

so my injections were 100mg/week for 9 weeks and the morning after taking 1/4 pill of anastrozle.    

9 week blood draw my test hadnt gone up much and estrogen was a little bit high...    so Dr. upped my script to 130mg + 1/2pill of anastrozle and Im doing them at home now.   

I posted another thread about not throwing away the extra .35ml in each vial and just going with 200mg.     

My question is will the 1/2 pill of anastrozle be enough so I wont grow boobs and start crying with 200mg/week?   or is this something that could only be answered with trial/error and blood work?        Just wondering based on the ratio of test/anastrozle is it likely ill be okay even though dose is higher than 130mg?

thanks in advance


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 7, 2019)

There is no mathematical formula to tell you the correct amount for an AI.  Many guys on TRT don't even bother with it unless their nips start to feel sensitive.

Just remember, just as low t can be bad so can low e.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 7, 2019)

Well....you’ll likely have to go off of feel since you can’t get bloods done if you’re not taking the right amount of test. 

Everyone is different. I don’t like how adex makes me feel, so on trt I don’t take any. I feel just fine. On 500mg test a week, I only take it when I become aware of my nipples. Take a small dose, no more nipples, no more ai. I'm on 750 right now and using aromisin, this is the one time I’ll be using bloodwork to back up my dose. But generally I go by feel. 

if you need an ai at 100mg, you’ll likely need a little more at 200. Are you just taking 1/2 once a week? You might need to take 1/2, twice a week. Will you have a shortage of adex?


----------



## ACP (Oct 7, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Well....you’ll likely have to go off of feel since you can’t get bloods done if you’re not taking the right amount of test.
> 
> Everyone is different. I don’t like how adex makes me feel, so on trt I don’t take any. I feel just fine. On 500mg test a week, I only take it when I become aware of my nipples. Take a small dose, no more nipples, no more ai. I'm on 750 right now and using aromisin, this is the one time I’ll be using bloodwork to back up my dose. But generally I go by feel.
> 
> if you need an ai at 100mg, you’ll likely need a little more at 200. Are you just taking 1/2 once a week? You might need to take 1/2, twice a week. Will you have a shortage of adex?



@100mg/week I was taking 1/4 pill the following morning after injection,    now my script is for 1/2 pill 1x/week.    If I do it 2x per week ill run out fast,   I only get 2 pills per month.   Ill maybe just go by feel.    8 weeks I get another blood draw,    hoping I don't have to donate blood again that was kind of a pain


----------



## DNW (Oct 7, 2019)

If you only get 2 pills a month, you cant take any more anyways.  Its moot unless you get elsewhere.

The advice youre going to hear time and time again is it's all conjecture.  Unless you have BW, you are relegated to go by feel.  Which is why experience with steroids/AI is useful when you do not have BW.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 8, 2019)

I do a pill a week but aromatize - a lot. You’re about dead average with a half a pill a week. You’ll be fine until you get bloods again. Adjust from there.


----------

